# Question regarding IMG code in EnWorld Signature



## Greyscott (Jun 24, 2008)

Probably ignorant to ask, but...

I want to include an image in my EnWorld signature, which I know I can do using the IMG codes, but the source image is really too large; thus, what is the code or sequence to resize the image within the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 format?  I've seen others do it (by following the links back on their image/sigs, I can see the size of the original image), but darned if I can figure out how to do it...

Any example would be appreciated - 

Thx, Greyscott


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 24, 2008)

Add an L before the IMG. <LIMG></LIMG>


----------



## Greyscott (Jun 24, 2008)

*If I add the "L"...*

...then do I have to put in a height and width statement (such as "Height" = 50 "Width" = 100) somewhere between the IMG markers?

Sorry if these questions don't make sense...I am new to the wonders of IMG and HTML...

Thx, Greyscott


----------



## Morrus (Jun 25, 2008)

I dunno - Reveille is teaching _me_ something new here!  Never heard of that tag before!


----------



## Michael Morris (Jun 25, 2008)

Don't feel bad, I coded it and I forgot it was in there.


----------



## Greyscott (Jun 25, 2008)

*Okay, so I....*

...followed the suggestion, and that allows the image to be scrolled up or down (nice effect, btw), but it doesn't actually change the size of the image (i.e, make the image as a whole smaller)...

Assume I can't make the source image smaller - how do I make it "appear" smaller in the EnWorld signature block?


----------



## Mark (Jun 25, 2008)

Greyscott said:
			
		

> ...followed the suggestion, and that allows the image to be scrolled up or down (nice effect, btw), but it doesn't actually change the size of the image (i.e, make the image as a whole smaller)...
> 
> Assume I can't make the source image smaller - how do I make it "appear" smaller in the EnWorld signature block?





Many sites might prefer you not just use thier image in that way anyway, because of bandwidth considerations.  What you could do is grab the image.  Make it smaller and attach it in one of your posts as an attachment.  Then you can link to that attachment in your signature.  Of course, their might be some ownership issues involved that I do not know.  What's the image and where is it?


----------



## Greyscott (Jun 25, 2008)

Here's the link to the image (below) - I grabbed it off the sig of another EnWorld poster (the user name escapes me at the moment)  - as you can see, the image itself at imageshack is quite large, but the image in the EnWorld sig was considerably smaller, almost a thumbnail (maybe that's what it was - can you do those here on EnWorld?).  It's not the image so much that I was interested in, as simply how the poster got it to appear smaller in his signature... 

http://img208.imageshack.us/img208/4371/beholderwd8.jpg

My apologies to everyone in advance - I don't want to misappropriate the picture - I'm just trying to figure out how they got it to work.

Honestly, this is one of those things that you suddenly decide to dig into when, really, the fate of the world isn't at stake if you fail to figure it out....!

Thanks for the help...

Greyscott


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 25, 2008)

<URL=http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y210/Frukathka/beholderwd8.jpg><IMG>http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y210/Frukathka/beholderwd8-1.jpg</IMG></URL>

That above, when you replace the > with ] and the < with [ you get this:


----------



## Mark (Jun 25, 2008)

Bravo, Rev!  The teamwork around here can accomplish anything!


----------



## Greyscott (Jun 25, 2008)

*Bingo...*

...that does it - my curiosity is finally satisfied!  I really appreciate the help, and now I guess I can start adding a graphical sig to my replies!

Thx,  Greyscott


----------



## Whusmaname (Sep 4, 2017)

Except that at the time I post this, the image you wanted to add into your posts shows the hosting site's placeholder, which states "Please update your account to enable 3rd party hosting" instead of the image you wish it to be.

I think the attachment option would be better, as then the enworld forum will be "hosting" your image, in use on the enworld forum.


----------



## Morrus (Sep 4, 2017)

Yikes, 9 year necro!


----------



## Whusmaname (Sep 5, 2017)

Morrus said:


> Yikes, 9 year necro!



Uhm... sorry. 

I dunno how I got into this thread. If this is against the rules or summing, I sincerely apologise.


----------



## CapnZapp (Jan 18, 2018)

Whusmaname said:


> I dunno how I got into this thread. If this is against the rules or summing, I sincerely apologise.



Don't feel bad, it happens to the best of us. 

On topic Photobucket has decided they no longer offer free image hosting. Unless you cough up an exorbitant sum for a paid subscription (several hundred dollars a year! ) all hotlinked pictures show up like the one above, thus wrecking loads and loads of forum threads.

This happened after this discussion was active back in 2013.


----------

